# Lyrics Website - Please Read



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well as some of you know, I'm a college student (2 degrees, going for #3 - yes I'm insane). I wanted to find an outlet for some of the anxiousness I feel during the semesters, and thought of building a website dedicated to song lyrics. I have a poll created at http://snappoll.com/poll/23030.php 
and wanted everyone to vote. I'm trying to find out if there's enough interest in the idea to go ahead and build the site (plus pay for hosting - and no, there's no fee to join if I do build it).

Mlefev.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck! Every lyrics site I ever knew that was worth a visit got shut down by the RIAA. It's just stupid, but their complaint was that people were using it to figure out what songs to download from Napster, etc.. Well, they had a point; that's what I used it for. it was the BEST! Everything from the 1940's to the 2000's, arranged by Year, by artist, and by title. Bascally, it was the Billboard charts with lyrics. It even had a search function which allowed users to find songs they didn't know just by the little parts they did know. It was truly awesome in every sense of the word, a mammoth undertaking and one of the best compilations of anything ever compiled.

I do hope that you can pull this off and get people to send in those lyrics. It was a sad day for history and music when that website closed, and it needs to be replaced.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I know the RIAA likes sticking their nose into everything possible. It seems to me that if the person creating the website is not profiting from the site (just as with a fan site, or anything else) then there's no complaint to be had, since the lyrics are public knowledge. We'll see, but I'm going to mess around with the site format, and see if there's enough interest. So far everyone that has voted has voted yes...


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

OMG I thought I was the only school freak lol I have two degrees myself and currently getting another, technically two again but doing it all at the same time  Its so crazy! lol I've always bartended while going to school and my parents got me a Christmas ornament that says most educated bartender LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

lol. my parents just dubbed me a professional student, and gave up. I'll make money one of these days...really


----------

